# életvitelszerűen (HU-EN)



## Ateesh6800

Kifejezetten jogi szövegekben előforduló jelentésében ki tud erre nekem frappáns és angol szövegekből visszaellenőrizhető, bevett fordítást mondani? Például "A gyermek fogantatási ideje alatt nem is tartózkodott életvitelszerűen Magyarországon." Eddig mindig körülírtam, hogy "lives in [country] as his/her customary place of residence". Köszi!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Ateesh,

Mi a különbség az "életszerűen tartózkodni" és az "állandó tartózkodási helye" között? (Ha van.) 
Ugyanis az utóbbira valószínűleg könnyebb lenne megfelelőt találni.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Fogalmam sincs. Az "életvitelszerűen" kifejezést többféle kontextusban is használják: az "életvitelszerűen Magyarországon él" szerintem azt jelenti, amit a hétköznapi életben az, hogy "ott él/lakik", FÜGGETLENÜL ATTÓL, hogy legálisan, illegálisan, menekültként, állampolgárként, bejelentve vagy nem. A bíróság azt fejezi ki úgy, hogy ott él és kész (vagy nem ott él és ezért nem is lehet a gyerek apja). De lehet, hogy ezzel nem egyszerűsítettem a válaszadást. 

Köszi ezzel együtt. 

A.


----------



## Zsanna

Közben én is megnéztem egy kicsit a neten, és úgy néz ki, hogy tényleg van különbség a kettő között (ill. van még kismillió más lehetőség is - pl. a "szokásos tartózkodási hely", ami min. 183 nap tartózkodási időt takar/év egy helyen), bár semmiféle definíciót nem találtam.

Gondolom, hogy nincs módod rákérdezni, hogy eleve a magyarban miért használták ezt így.

Szerintem angolul biztos elfogadhatóan hangzana valami ilyesmi: He_ was not a resident _vagy (egyszerűen)_ did not live in... at the time of the child's conception_. 
(Bár kutya legyek, ha értem, hogy ez önmagában mit bizonyít - egy utazás is elég ilyesmi összehozásához.)


----------



## Ateesh6800

Re: "(Bár kutya legyek, ha értem, hogy ez önmagában mit bizonyít - egy utazás is elég ilyesmi összehozásához.)" -- Pont erre gondoltam, hogy láttam én már embert teherbe esni úgy is, hogy nem volt életvitelszerű az ellenérdekelt fél ott-tartózkodása. 

Ha rábukkanok valamire, tudatom.


----------



## Tronn

Helló,

az uniós jogszabályokban az "életvitelszerű" angol megfelelője általában ez:

- életvitelszerűen tartózkodott - *habitually* resided
- életvitelszerűen másik országban lakott és dolgozott - lived and worked *habitually *in another country
- életvitelszerűen lakott lakás - the *main *dwelling

Ezekkel a fordításokkal azonban két gond van: 1. a fordítási irány  ezekben az esetekben feltehetőleg EN - HU volt, így a szó angol  megfelelője eltérő lehet, 2. az uniós jogszabály sok esetben tekintettel  a fordítás gyors elkészítésére helytelen (hogy ne nevezzük  elfuseráltnak). 
Ha azonban rá szeretnél jobban keresni, akkor a keresett szó mellé írd  az "eurlex" szót, hogy az uniós jogszabályokban keressen.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Köszi, Tronn! Az EUR-Lex a napi kenyerem, és tolmácsként látom, milyenek az EU-s fordítások... Éppen azért fordultam végül a fórumhoz, mert itt a HU tartalom visszaadása lenne a feladat. A habitually nem kifejezetten rossz, de azt hiszem, a következő lépés az lesz, hogy magyar jogászt kérdezek meg, definiálja-e a magyar jog a kifejezést, vagy csak a bírósági gyakorlat használja, és akkor mit jelent pontosan. Mindenesetre köszönöm szépen a válaszodat, mert előrevisz.

Attila


----------

